# New hair!



## -x-buttercup-x- (Mar 10, 2006)

I had my hair done yesterday, don't know if the difference shows up well on camera. But before I had like blonde highlights, I've had those taken out, a dark chocolate base, with some copper and brunette highlights this time =D

Old hair






New hair


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 10, 2006)

the color is great...I like the darker chunks better than the blonde ones.


----------



## dcmo (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks really good hun. New hair is always fun!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 10, 2006)

Oooooh, I love the new hair!!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Mar 10, 2006)

OOOO thats really nice =D


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Mar 10, 2006)

Thankyou =D I much prefer dark hair, plus my roots don't show as bad, so woohoo! xx


----------



## angelcakes21 (Mar 13, 2006)

you look really pretty! a new hair cut and colour always makes me feel good.


----------



## annaleigh (Mar 15, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 15, 2006)

that looks hott! i love really rich-looking brunette hair!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow you look amazing with that new color girl!  Your hair looks soo soft and healthy!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks again =D Its already starting to fade slightly, which is pretty annoying, but I'm going to get it done again in a few weeks, it just needs to take up the new colour after I went quite light xx


----------

